# Marinoni Bike - What is this worth?



## bluebird (May 2, 2006)

Trying to figure out if this is a good deal or not.

$500 for a 98-99 Marinoni Bike. Lugged steel frame, Campy chorus groupo, except for the front derailur which was swapped out for a Shimano 600- not sure when. Everything else looks original. It is an 8 speed double. Not sure on mileage. Frame condition is good. 

Is this a good deal for $500? 

Currently I am riding the same vintage Bianchi Eros - lugged steel bike. Campy Mirage groupo. 8 speed triple. Definately heavier than the Marinoni. Frame is in good condition as well.

Thanks for the advice all!


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Tubing?*



bluebird said:


> Trying to figure out if this is a good deal or not.
> 
> $500 for a 98-99 Marinoni Bike. Lugged steel frame, Campy chorus groupo, except for the front derailur which was swapped out for a Shimano 600- not sure when. Everything else looks original. It is an 8 speed double. Not sure on mileage. Frame condition is good.
> 
> ...


I have had a few Marinoni frames over the years and I have two in my stable right now. Some might consider me an "expert" on their offerings (then again, there are certainly others with more knowledge!). They are well built Italo-Canadian bikes.

Do you know what tubing it is built with? This goes a fair ways in determining its value. If it is indeed mid-late 90s then it will be Columbus (it is always Columbus with Marinoni) and could be anything: Brain, SL, SLX, Neuron, Genius, EL/OS. There should be a Columbus decal indicating the tubeset, usually placed high on the seat tube under the top tube. If not, then what does it have for a fork? If the fork is steel, is it a TIG-welded unicrown or does it have sloped crown with lugged "caps"?

At any rate, $500 for a complete bike even if it is a lower-end tubing is still a good deal if it is in good shape.


----------



## collectorvelo (Oct 30, 2003)

*frame and fork*

a lugged steel frame that is well made and cared for should last forever
this bike might be a fantastic buy

can you post a picture?


----------



## bluebird (May 2, 2006)

Some pics of the bike:

View attachment 56474


View attachment 56475


View attachment 56476


View attachment 56477


It is Columbus tubing but the sticker is ripped halfway off. It says Columbus Special Rinforzati (sp?)SDS and the fork is Columbus Fodori Lamanati (sp?). The ulimate decision is by this bike as an upgrade to hold me over for a few years, or hold off, save some money and get a new/newer better bike. 

I am going to take a close up picture of the fork right now...Will edit.

View attachment 56478


View attachment 56479


----------



## bluebird (May 2, 2006)

It is a tough call- I am chosing between the Marinoni and also this bike just became available for purchase:

Litespeed Hyperion.
56 cm, carbon fiber, 3 years old, excellent condition, 9 speed ultegra components, spinergy wheels (like 14 spoke - something like that), hutchinson tires, speedplay roadie pedals

View attachment 56480


View attachment 56481



Any advice? How do they compare? What would you do?

Thanks


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

buy the marioni


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

The Litespeed is sexy, but I think I like the Marinoni better.


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

paint said:


> The Litespeed is sexy, but I think I like the Marinoni better.


oh, dear, if paint agrees with me, then do the opposite 

nah, go with the Marioni cause it is a far cooler bike. Though of course the most important thing is how well each one fits you.


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

lousylegs said:


> oh, dear, if paint agrees with me, then do the opposite


The look of _some_ steel frames is growing on me. That Marinoni is simple and beautiful. The Litespeed is a pretty blue, but man... anybody can buy a Litespeed (theoretically).


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

paint said:


> The look of _some_ steel frames is growing on me. That Marinoni is simple and beautiful. The Litespeed is a pretty blue, but man... anybody can buy a Litespeed (theoretically).


that is it, come to the dark side.


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

lousylegs said:


> that is it, come to the dark side.


2 steel frames on their way to my house by the end of summer, hopefully. I will always have a soft spot for my CAAD8, and my dream bike will always be Ti. But until I can shrink Terry's Moots, a couple of steel steeds might suffice.


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

paint said:


> 2 steel frames on their way to my house by the end of summer, hopefully. I will always have a soft spot for my CAAD8, and my dream bike will always be Ti. But until I can shrink Terry's Moots, a couple of steel steeds might suffice.


what are the frames?


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

lousylegs said:


> what are the frames?


I will tell you only after I have them in my posession. No need to jinx things.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

$500 sounds about right, but there are certainly cheaper lugged steel bikes out there with some name recognition.

I recently bought and sold a beautiful Marinoni frame from the early 1990s. Lugged Columbus Brain tubing. Bought for $300, sold for $320. Part of the money went toward a "new-old" commuter bike, an Osaka-built 1980 Panasonic DX2000. Mint condition lugged steel (Tange Cro-Mo) frame with Shimano Light Action components: $200 total.

Marinoni or Litespeed? Ride them both, and see if you can ride them more than just around the block. With different frame materials, wheels and components, they are bound to feel very different from one another. Don't get caught up in brand names. Buy what best fits your body, your riding style and your wallet.

I dig my Panasonic, but it rides, handles and responds like a brick compared to my two other steel bikes, a Zanconato and a Curtlo. They were made within the last two years and outfitted with newer components.


----------



## bluebird (May 2, 2006)

team_sheepshead said:


> $500 sounds about right, but there are certainly cheaper lugged steel bikes out there with some name recognition.
> 
> Marinoni or Litespeed? Ride them both, and see if you can ride them more than just around the block. With different frame materials, wheels and components, they are bound to feel very different from one another. Don't get caught up in brand names. Buy what best fits your body, your riding style and your wallet.
> 
> I dig my Panasonic, but it rides, handles and responds like a brick compared to my two other steel bikes, a Zanconato and a Curtlo. They were made within the last two years and outfitted with newer components.



Well the Litespeed is in Maine so I definately won't be able to try that bike out. The Marinoni is pretty amazing ride wise- especially compared to the Bianchi. The Bianchi is like driving a dump truck, and the Marinoni is like riding a stallion- AMAZING.


----------



## croswell1 (Feb 19, 2005)

Forget the Litespeed (although they sure are nice) and get the Marinoni. Every group ride across America is going to have at least one or two Litespeeds.

_btw ~ those brake calipers on the Marinoni are Chorus "monoplaner brakes. I've seen them go for $250. on e-bay. (just thought you'd like to know)_


----------



## collectorvelo (Oct 30, 2003)

*exactly right*



lousylegs said:


> buy the marioni



buy the marioni

you will never be sorry


----------



## Frank121 (May 14, 2002)

*Marinoni's are great bikes*

I have owned a couple...here are pics of the framesets. 

Frank


----------



## bluebird (May 2, 2006)

Should I be concerned that the front derailer was switched out for a Shimano 600 at some point? The rest is Campy Chorus, which definately shifts better than the Bianchi Campy Mirage.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

bluebird said:


> Litespeed Hyperion.
> 56 cm, carbon fiber, 3 years old, excellent condition, 9 speed ultegra components, spinergy wheels (like 14 spoke - something like that), hutchinson tires, speedplay roadie pedals


3 year old Hyperion is carbon fibre only on seat stays and fork.


----------



## croswell1 (Feb 19, 2005)

bluebird said:


> Should I be concerned that the front derailer was switched out for a Shimano 600 at some point? The rest is Campy Chorus, which definately shifts better than the Bianchi Campy Mirage.


No you should'nt be concerned. Shimano '600' stuff is good stuff (right underneath DA at that time). Get the Marinoni, buy a Chorus front derailleur from e-bay and the gruppo will be complete.

Honestly, I dont see how you can pass up a bike like that.


----------



## bluebird (May 2, 2006)

*And the winner is...*



croswell1 said:


> No you should'nt be concerned. Shimano '600' stuff is good stuff (right underneath DA at that time). Get the Marinoni, buy a Chorus front derailleur from e-bay and the gruppo will be complete.
> 
> Honestly, I dont see how you can pass up a bike like that.



Well, the decision is in! I am going with the Marinoni. I really appreciate all the comments, advice and so on. :thumbsup: 

I am super psyched! I will ebay a chorus derailleur and make the set complete. Can't wait to get out and ride it. Getting on my Mtn. Bike this weekend for the first time since last season, so my new steed will have to wait til Monday to be riden again. :smilewinkgrin: 

Thanks again!


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

good choice, 

i am sure that you will love it.


----------



## bluebird (May 2, 2006)

So just for fun I asked more questions about the bike before handing over the check. He is some more info, "The bike is made of Columbus Neuron tubing, it was, at the time the lightest
steel tubeset they made. The fork is also quite unique as it uses a
special hollow fork crown to save weight and has straight blades.".

It seems like I am getting a good dea. I'm very excited to really start putting some miles on it.


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

bluebird said:


> Trying to figure out if this is a good deal or not.
> 
> $500 for a 98-99 Marinoni Bike. Lugged steel frame, Campy chorus groupo, except for the front derailur which was swapped out for a Shimano 600- not sure when. Everything else looks original. It is an 8 speed double. Not sure on mileage. Frame condition is good.
> 
> ...


I'd say that they both seem like pretty good values. That 8 speed Chorus is good stuff, but it has been around a while--as with any used bike, but especially with older kit, you want to know about its condition. 

The litespeed may be common but it may also be quite a good bike for the money. Does one fit better?


----------



## croswell1 (Feb 19, 2005)

bluebird said:


> So just for fun I asked more questions about the bike before handing over the check. He is some more info, "The bike is made of Columbus Neuron tubing, it was, at the time the lightest
> steel tubeset they made. The fork is also quite unique as it uses a
> special hollow fork crown to save weight and has straight blades.".
> 
> It seems like I am getting a good dea. I'm very excited to really start putting some miles on it.


A few more facts; 

Dont just shrug off Columbus as just another tubing manufacturer. Every bike I seen with a "Columbus" sticker was not cheap. They have a rich history in pro cycling, back when there were "real" bikes.

The 'Columbus fork on my bike is the same as the Marinoni, and rides very sweet. You'll love it.

The "Chorus" components are trickle-down "Campy C - Record (Corsa Record) Some of the finest stuff in the world.

The bike is 8-speed, which means it has 130mm dropouts (tis a good thing)


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Lots of action*



bluebird said:


> So just for fun I asked more questions about the bike before handing over the check. He is some more info, "The bike is made of Columbus Neuron tubing, it was, at the time the lightest
> steel tubeset they made. The fork is also quite unique as it uses a
> special hollow fork crown to save weight and has straight blades.".
> 
> It seems like I am getting a good dea. I'm very excited to really start putting some miles on it.


Wow, there have been lots of postings since I first replied.

For $500 that is a good deal. The Neuron tubeset was a reasonably high-end offering by Columbus in the mid-late 90s. Genius and Nemo were still lighter, and EL/OS weighed about the same as Neuron. The fork is likely built with either Columbus EL or SL blades.

The frame is definitely not older than 1997, as that was the first year that Marinoni started doing the air-brushed paint that you see on this bike. I'm pretty sure the model name of the Marinoni with Neuron tubing was "Estasi". With respect to its condition, I would check around the BB shell and the rear dropouts for any paint damage and signs of rust. Also check for any small dings or dents in the tubing. Neuron (along with the others listed above) is relatively thin tubing. Not stupid thin like the Ultra Foco, but thin nonetheless.

I would totally buy this bike over the Hyperion. Those AL Litespeeds were offshore built and I seem to recall that they had some durability problems with them.


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

*I live in Montreal*

I have had the chance to have my bike built by Giuseppe Marinoni himself. Two bikes actually. He's in Lachenaie, just outside the island of Mtl... not as prestigious as some italian 1000 years old village. But m. Marinoni's bike as just as good as Colnago or Pegoretti. Nothing short of greatness here. In the days, you could get a custom bike, paint, chrome rear triangle and fork... The works.

Nowaday, his race bikes are still fine, but it's all alu, cabone and titane. Except for one: the Piuma. Columbus Spirit... Most excellent steel frame.

The one you set eyes on is a fine steel frame. I'm not too sure about the upgrade/maintenance of the 8 speed campy parts though. But if there are some more miles in them, price is good. 

The frame itself, with new parts/wheels has nothing to lose in comparison with "modern" frames... The best steel frame/fork by Marinoni is worth 1200can$ new. IMO He offers the best deal in steel, period. If it fits, you'll love this thing.

I should have never parted with my lugged SL frame with chrome. It is still ridden by a friend though.


----------

